# Portrait of a Woman (not nude..but in bra)



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, 
    I'm new here, and I'm a beginner photographer. I've been taking pictures of people in my house, or on location, and I need lots of C&C and information! This is a girl I did pictures of the other day, and I wanted to hear some feedback.

   Thanks so much!
       Haley


----------



## Seekwence (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool idea, but for me it's too much saturation. Almost looks like the bra was drawn on in MS Paint.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2010)

It looks like it was a black bra that he changed to red.  Not a clean Photoshop.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 7, 2010)

#1  I'm not a "he"
#2  I didn't use photoshop to do the black and white/color

  Maybe  I should have just kept the rose colored?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy Oversaturated Red Channel, Batman!!!!!


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 7, 2010)

This is the original


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 7, 2010)

mrshaleyberg said:


> This is the original



Now THAT one I like! :thumbup:


----------



## thirdkid (Jun 7, 2010)

full colour is alot better..for the half b&w i reckon u need to desaturate it a little..the red is toooooo strong


----------



## anuarD (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry for my broken english~ & i'm just newbie

"would be better if focus at her eyes then shoulder... :blushing:"


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2010)

Ahhh. You need to do better job selecting the non red.  Your first pic had some black spot on the side of the bra.


----------



## skieur (Jun 7, 2010)

anuarD said:


> sorry for my broken english~ & i'm just newbie
> 
> "would be better if focus at her eyes then shoulder... :blushing:"


 
+! :thumbup:

skieur


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice shot of a beautiful girl. Love the color one. The black and white color select doesnt do anything for me anymore.


----------



## Billhyco (Jun 7, 2010)

how about all b&w, i think i would like that.  but for what you have posted here, the color one is MUCH better.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 7, 2010)

Original is better. You went overboard with the saturation on the red. I'd say skip the selective coloring, but that is just subjective taste.


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Jun 7, 2010)

My suggestion is to go bw that's it. Also there is severe jpeg artifact's on her forearm I'm kinda surprised no one else mentioned it, huh. I haven't checked your exif data, but if you can shoot in raw instead of jpg I would do that pronto


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah the original is much more better then the saturated one...good touch with the tattos to


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! I will try shooting in RAW from now on. See what I can come up with.


----------



## lunaaa (Jun 8, 2010)

the colored one is much better


----------



## skieur (Jun 8, 2010)

Sebastian Riel Ph. said:


> My suggestion is to go bw that's it. Also there is severe jpeg artifact's on her forearm I'm kinda surprised no one else mentioned it, huh. I haven't checked your exif data, but if you can shoot in raw instead of jpg I would do that pronto


 

Jpg artifacts at 400% on her foream are irrelevant and would not show up in the vast majority of prints or any use at 100%.

skieur


----------



## gopal (Oct 22, 2010)

red is an eye catching colour. so many people make it a focal point.the bra with less saturation wud have attracted more. however b&w conversion will have full attention on the whole figure rather than first going to bra and then to her eyes....Focus on the eyes IS MOST IMP IN PORTRAITS.


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 23, 2010)

RAW is the way to go I shoot in nothing else. Beware RAW images take up a lot of space at 10mp my images are about 8-13mb a pop x 300 images and you can fill up a 4gb card quick.

I stepped up to a 16gb CF card alongside my 4gb and have never ran out of space.


----------

